

RSS feed for newest YC News - nreece

Took 5 seconds to do with Feedity: <a href="http://www.feedity.com" rel="nofollow">http://www.feedity.com</a> (a startup I founded)<p>Newest YC News RSS: <a href="http://www.feedity.com/?xccH2xIG%252bIhCywXfu149J8ltp3V3aMhkhttp://news.ycombinator.com/newest" rel="nofollow">http://www.feedity.com/?xccH2xIG%252bIhCywXfu149J8ltp3V3aMhk...</a><p>YC News Jobs RSS: <a href="http://www.feedity.com/?http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs" rel="nofollow">http://www.feedity.com/?http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs</a><p>Btw, I'm seeking micro seed funding or angel investment for Feedity's 2nd major iteration. The startup is based in Melbourne, Australia.
======
thomasswift
I always wondered if there was a feed for New Items. Thanks for this.

One question would you be able to include a link to the YC site to view or
leave a comment? If not, it's still cool.

------
noel2
Sweet!

